# Filling the uk tourist visa form as a self employed applicant *



## franknero488 (Apr 23, 2012)

In the form, after I select self employed, it asks for " name of the company or organization you work for" but I don't have any company registered nor do I work for a company, I just trade stocks and forex online through my broker.....so how do I fill this? 

Also it is asking "what is your work address" but I trade forex at my house, since all I need a functional computer and Internet access and for stocks I just call my broker or send him a mandate by email 

Also " what are your employers telephone number and email address" do I put my broker's details or leave them blank, 

Anyone knows the solution?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

franknero488 said:


> In the form, after I select self employed, it asks for " name of the company or organization you work for" but I don't have any company registered nor do I work for a company, I just trade stocks and forex online through my broker.....so how do I fill this?


If you don't have a trading name, just give your own name. 



> Also it is asking "what is your work address" but I trade forex at my house, since all I need a functional computer and Internet access and for stocks I just call my broker or send him a mandate by email.


Your home address. 



> Also " what are your employers telephone number and email address" do I put my broker's details or leave them blank.


Your own phone number and email address, business ones if they are separate from private ones.


----------



## franknero488 (Apr 23, 2012)

Joppa said:


> If you don't have a trading name, just give your own name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you or know anyone with such conditions that applied like this?

Because someone else suggested I leave those places blank


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

franknero488 said:


> Have you or know anyone with such conditions that applied like this?
> 
> Because someone else suggested I leave those places blank


Don't leave them blank - they will refuse your visa.
A lot of self-employed people work from home, and you give your home details in reply.
Make sure you describe your trade/business in detail under 'further information' or in a covering letter.


----------

